# What's The Most Embarrassing Thing To Ever Happen To You?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

True story:

I used to run on the cross country team when I was in college. It was a great time, and I loved competing and pushing myself to be my fastest. But as much as I loved racing, I enjoyed cheering for the women's team just as much. I used to sprint all over the course yelling and screaming, jumping out of trees, doing anything possible to urge on the runners. It's very high energy, and that's what pushes you to move when you're in a race. One day though this didn't work out that well.

It was our last race of the year, the regional race in mid-November. We were in New Jersey racing somewhere, and it had rained the night before so the entire course was a soggy mess. I had a terrible time running in it, which left me with only one window for redemption: cheering. The beginning of the course was about a straight 100 meter shot that looped around a soccer field before heading off into the woods. This was a big race and I had to do something to crank up the awesome, so I decided to climb the soccer goal and cheer from there. 

Because this was the first turn of a race with hundreds of competitors, everybody's parents, teammates, and friends had gathered at this one spot to cheer at the start of the race. I had the best spot, seated right on top of the goal's crossbar, and I couldn't wait for the gun to fire. When it finally did, all the runners ran by and I shouted my head off. Then it came time to jump off and get to the next section of the course ahead of them. I slid off the bar to jump to the ground, but I never made it...

My shorts got caught on a nail on the crossbar, and before I knew what was going on I was hanging upside down with my butt hanging out. There were hundreds of people watching. I was tugging and tearing, trying to get back up, but I wasn't going anywhere. Completely stuck. The laughter started up then, some flash photography. I had basically given up and was hanging limp when some guy jogged over to help.

"Dude, are you stuck?" he asked.

"I might be," I answered.

"Ok, I'm going to push you up, but I'm not going to touch your @$$."

This was fine by me, and his support allowed me to unhinge my shorts from the nail. Once I'd gotten down and covered myself (which was right before the girls in the race ran by again), I was laughing with some people about it. There were some high-fives. I gave my email address to some people but never heard back. And good times were had by all.

--Jason


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

AwGosh.....I'm not tellin'
......butt [sic] it did have to do with a nude beach.....giggle


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't go into much detail--it was somewhat disturbing--but I can say it involved three days of driving, a big bag of beef jerky, and a conundrum during my morning constitutional.

The moral of the untold story: Always, always *always* break your beef jerky into smaller pieces when you eat it.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm still too embarrassed to talk about it. All I'll say is always make sure that when you wear your jeans two days in a row, make sure you don't have any panties in them from the previous day.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry, Jason, but I can't top your story (which was hilarious, btw).  I have had some embarrassing things happen to me, but I've never found myself hung upside down with my butt hanging out.  At least, not that I can remember.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine happened when I was a little girl, thankfully.  Well, okay the one I'll share happened then.

We were on a long road trip through Arizona, and my dad decided to take us to take a side trip to Vegas.  At Caesar's Palace, our instructions were to stay in the lobby area while he was gambling.  This was WAY before Vegas pretended to be family-friendly, so our amusement had mostly to do with eating junk food from machines and riding the escalators.  Up and down we went, until my brother (older) got bored.  He told me we should ride them BACKWARDS.  This was fun.  Then he added BACKWARDS and SITTING DOWN.  Well, this was fine but I assumed he would, um, watch my back.  Nope.  The metal teeth are sharp, and even a little girl doesn't like having her backside hanging out.  I was lucky it did no lasting damage other than to my ego.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the chuckle, Jason. That's a great story.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

caseyf6 said:


> Mine happened when I was a little girl, thankfully. Well, okay the one I'll share happened then.
> 
> We were on a long road trip through Arizona, and my dad decided to take us to take a side trip to Vegas. At Caesar's Palace, our instructions were to stay in the lobby area while he was gambling. This was WAY before Vegas pretended to be family-friendly, so our amusement had mostly to do with eating junk food from machines and riding the escalators. Up and down we went, until my brother (older) got bored. He told me we should ride them BACKWARDS. This was fun. Then he added BACKWARDS and SITTING DOWN. Well, this was fine but I assumed he would, um, watch my back. Nope. The metal teeth are sharp, and even a little girl doesn't like having her backside hanging out. I was lucky it did no lasting damage other than to my ego.


That sounds really painful!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

What's the most embarrassing thing that's happened to me? I have a sinking feeling it hasn't happend yet.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Jason - Hilarious story!!

My embarrassing thing? Well, this happened to me as a little girl too. I was at church, with a very long dress on, and I crossed my legs. Then I noticed I had forgotten to take off my pea-green pajama bottoms. There they were sticking out from under my dress.  

Not nearly as embarrassing as yours. 

Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Jason - Hilarious story!!
> 
> My embarrassing thing? Well, this happened to me as a little girl too. I was at church, with a very long dress on, and I crossed my legs. Then I noticed I had forgotten to take off my pea-green pajama bottoms. There they were sticking out from under my dress.
> 
> ...


Wait, is that even embarrassing? That sounds like it would be fine. But it reminds me of my college graduation where I was walking with all the other grads in the procession to take our seats and I stopped to pull my camera out of my shorts to take a picture. Then this annoying little snot-nosed 10 year old started laughing at me, tugging on his dad's sleeve and pointing: "Hey, that guy's wearing shorts under his gown!" Little rat. What was wrong with that? I'll wear whatever I want underneath my graduation gown.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, what a question...it is hard to narrow it down to just one thing, but my brain often likes to bring up embarrassing moments when I am trying to get to sleep or something like that.


----------



## Carmellitas_pen_has_power (May 24, 2011)

First Audition.  I was performing a monologue from Raisin in the Sun for the audition.  The director was on his feet as if he were about say "Amen" girlfriend.  Then suddenly. I forgot the words.  I stumbled, fumbled, and almost tinkled a little bit (okay too much info).  I was in shock.  I couldn't even walk off the stage.  I heard my head say "run, get off the state,"  but my body was paralyzed.  Then finally, I said "thank you, oh and yeah, scene."  What?  I still don't know what happened.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I absolutely could not reveal what happened to me.


----------



## RachelAstor (Apr 2, 2011)

These are hilarious, especially Jason. LOL

I love embarrassing stories - the main character in my book _Bridesmaid Lotto_ has a Disaster Diary to record all of hers.

*** TOP SECRET INSIDER INFO ***
At least one of the embarrassing stories in each of the books in the McMaster the Disaster series (I can't wait to get book 2 out in July) is/will be a personal embarrassing story of mine. I'm just hoping people can't guess which ones. The one in _Bridesmaid_ is SO embarrassing. *blush*

Rachel

P.S. Keep this thread going! I may have to borrow one or two of these for book 3 *grin*


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Wait, is that even embarrassing? That sounds like it would be fine. But it reminds me of my college graduation where I was walking with all the other grads in the procession to take our seats and I stopped to pull my camera out of my shorts to take a picture. Then this annoying little snot-nosed 10 year old started laughing at me, tugging on his dad's sleeve and pointing: "Hey, that guy's wearing shorts under his gown!" Little rat. What was wrong with that? I'll wear whatever I want underneath my graduation gown.


Ha! It was embarrassing to my ten year old self.

I thought of another one. I was about thirteen years old and I was walking home from school when I saw some guys on the opposite side of the street. I was gawking at them when I walked right into a stop sign. It made the loudest gong noise. Yeah. Real cool.

Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

My most embarrassing moment? It lasted much (much) longer than a moment, and it happened on a discussion board. Much like this one. Hopefully, all of the evidence has been deleted. And that's all I got to say 'bout that.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Shoshana said:


> My most embarrassing moment? It lasted much (much) longer than a moment, and it happened on a discussion board. Much like this one. Hopefully, all of the evidence has been deleted. And that's all I got to say 'bout that.


I know the feeling, Shoshana. Mine wasn't public, fortunately. I sent an email taking issue with a mathematical assertion in a very well known, widely read blogger/author/marketing-guru's message-of-the-day. Don't know what I was thinking when I wrote to him, because I was dead wrong, as he quickly, and fortunately privately, pointed out to me. I was so embarrassed, I unsubscribed from his blog -- though I did later resubscribe with a different email address.

As if he would care, or even remember! LOL


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I used to walk to school when I lived overseas. I lived the farthest away from school you can and be districted for walking, so I took a lot of shortcuts through peoples yards and between houses. It was base housing so it wasn't a big deal. I went to a school consisting of about 300 students and every waits outside before school. (doors are locked until a fifteen minutes before school) So I was walking across a empty lot and totally forgot about the ditch in the middle of the lot. One would assume I would notice the ditch, but it was winter in northern Japan and the wind evened out the snowy surface. mind I used to walk alone considering my bro would ditch me cuz i walked too slow with my tennis and softball equipment then there my piano books. I was about fifty yards away from the front door everyone stands near. I reach the ditch and I fall through the snow. my friends (who leave earlier than me or take the bus) were watching for the usual hang out spot. About half the school saw me disappear into the ditch. I am about five foot and only the top of my head was visible from the distance. My friends never bothered to help me out. Most of my classmates didn't bother helping me out. friends stood just at the edge of the ditch teasing me. Eventually a much taller senior (I was a jr high student, it was jr and sr high school) pulled me out. I would have spent the first couple periods of class dry off from all the snow that melted on me from my body heat. thank goodness for PE clothes, except they aren't as comfy between classes when you are running between buildings or going on off campus lunch. For the rest of the winter someone warned me to be careful when I stepped into snow.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

It may not be the MOST embarrassing thing, but the first one that comes to mind happened at work.  We were doing an annual kick-off (you know, a rah-rah event to get everyone excited for the year) and as a regional manager, I was called upon to present...and I'm a little creative so I started with a modified tortoise & hare story.

...except when I was doing my spiel, instead of saying "tortoise & hare" I said "whore".  In a business setting.  In front of over 100 people with another 100 attending via a conference call.  And yes, it was obvious I said "whore."

I tried covering it up by saying something about checking to see if they're all awake (all the while trying to talk myself out of the growing blush in my face) and it was somewhat successful.  One of the other managers asked me later whether it was a slip-up or whether I was really trying to wake everyone up (it was the opposite of a rah-rah event up until my whore comment) and I said "you'll never know!"


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I do tons of things that embarass me, so I tend to not remember them. This one is one I did in front of my then boyfriend (and now DH). We were walking along in the park and sat down when I noticed the cuff of his pants had ridden up. As I pulled down the cuff of his pants I said,


Spoiler



"You need a wife to pull your pants down".


 We both laughed and that was almost 7 yrs ago, DH still hasn't forgotten it.

edited b/c my baby is eating my brain (yes, my baby is a zombie)


----------



## Marie August (May 16, 2011)

I have purposefully forgotten embarrassing things that happened to me. It's amazing how if you don't think about something at all, eventually you won't even remember what happened. I know that there was something that happened to me at summer camp...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I embarrass myself too much...

I applied for a waitress job when I first started aviation school (I was 18 or 19).  They said I had to go take a TB test.  So I called the local county health extension and asked when they gave the TB tests.  They said once a week on a certain day.  So I go waltzing down there, not a care in the world.  I walk up to the front desk to sign in and they just give me a number, do not take my name.  

I go sit by someone else waiting and ask them how long they have been waiting.  They just gave me a dirty look, got up and moved.  I was feeling insecure so I try to go ask a different person.  They told me to leave them alone.  So I go sit in a corner by myself (too bad no Kindles back then).

About a half hour later they call my number and take me to a room.  The lady drops a gown and tells me to undress from the waist down.  I said, "for a TB test?" and she replied, "no, we are giving VD tests today".  Needless to say I didn't try to chat up anyone else waiting in the visiting room.  I just got myself out of there.  LOL


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

This was probably more scary than embarrassing, but years ago, way before 911 when airport security wasn't that bad a thing to deal with, I was on a business trip. After placing my briefcase on the scanner belt, I walked through the big scanner to retrieve the case. At that time, a screen above the scanner showed what the security guards were seeing. I watched in horror as my brief case went through and what looked like a bomb showed up. "Is this your case?" the guard asked. "I think so," I replied. "Please step aside sir,and I'll have to ask you to open the case." With trembling fingers I opened the case. It turned out to be several pens I'd rubber banded together with several loose rubber bands near it , which on the scanner looked like a tube with wires.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am five foot and have had an issue with walking up the steep stairs at school. I always got elbowed in the face. Eventually I did fall down the stairs in a skirt as a result of an elbowing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

All the people that know genuinely embarrassing things about me are dead.

Don't make me add any of you to the list.  

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think somewhat of a typical story.  I was at work in a law firm.  Came out of the washroom.  My lightweight fabric skirt was tucked into my panty hose in back.  When someone quietly pointed it out to me, I was in a hallway -- big meeting room on one side and library on the other.  Glass walls on both sides of hallway allowing view of hallway from meeting room and library.


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

"You should grab onto that electric fence, man. Just tap it, see what happens."
"I'm not that stupid."

Two minutes pass, and I decided I need to lean on something....

I was 7ish at the time, and I'm reasonably certain the experience gave me superpowers I've yet to uncover. That, or it explains why I like to pace and fidget so much.


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe not the most embarrassing but definitely the grossest...an old woman spitting a huge curd of cottage cheese down my throat.  Hence the first chapter in my book.

Mike Cyra


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Telling my mom I write erotica. But then it turned out OK, because she's all for it (even though she only reads the foreplay parts). I have the world's coolest mom.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Most embarrassing thing to happen to me? Too numerous to mention. 

But for anyone giggling at this thread, here's a link to a similar one....
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,52907.msg905663.html#msg905663


----------



## Teresa Morgan (Apr 26, 2011)

I once had a co-op job where they gave me nothing to do.

Thus mine involved a top ten list of ways to waste time at work, and the wrong distribution list.

Teresa


----------



## cpink (Jun 6, 2011)

Good question, and one that I recently covered in my artice 8 really stupid things I've done. If you like you can read it at the link: http://www.newsgrape.com/a/8-really-stupid-things-ive-done/

One of the most embarrassing things I've done (as included in the aforementioned article; this is a re-written version):

I once worked as a photographic technician (in the UK). The shop wasn't specifically a photo shop -- we also sold ready-made picture frames and all kinds of obscure nuts and bolts which you'd struggle to buy anywhere nearby. Because we were located on the high-street, and we were brand-new to photography and could offer amazingly low-priced deals, we got a fair bit of business. Most people came in to take advantage of our ridiculously cheap 1 hour photo deal. One of our first customers was a man we called "The Kernel".

Over the first few weeks, The Kernel came in a few times with his films. He was just one of a number of characters we invented to pass the time. In reality The Kernel was probably just an ordinary man dealing with the pressures of everyday life, but to us, his military walk up to the till gave us something to laugh at. And we needed it: from day 1, the photo-processing machine had been a total nightmtare. Not a day went by when it didn't break down or destroy someone's beloved film.

One particular day, The Kernel arrived with an extra special film. As soon as he said those words I started to panic, statistics running through my mind: 1 in 8 films we got never came out alive. Usually they came out in some form -- torn to pieces, crushed to bits with the film spilling out -- but sometimes, every now and then, they just _vanished _into the depths of the machine, never to be heard from again...

But the clock was ticking. I had no time to ponder these dangers. I just had to get on with doing it.

In the dark-room, things started off as usual: the film wouldn't come out of its plastic shell. This wasn't anything to really worry about, but under the circumstances it only added to my anxiety. Already 10 minutes had passed and I needed to get the film out and into the machine.

5 minutes later, it still wouldn't come out and emergency tactics were required. Like the engineer who'd trained me had demonstrated, I took the film and put it on the floor and stamped on it good and hard. This might sound overly brutal, but experience had told me that a good hard stamp worked better than lots of smaller ones.

But it still wouldn't come out. I tried again and nothing: like the way people joke about cockroach's being indestructible, the film just didn't want to come out. I picked it up, wrestled with it, and the next thing I heard, my hands now empty, was a PLOP! Something splashed me in the face.

If I didn't say before, our dark-room was also the WC. And the toilet didn't have a lid...

I've tried before, but now a few years have gone by it's literally impossible for me to put into words just how panicked I was. The closest sensation I can associate with it would be being pushed into a freezing cold pond when I was a youngster...that heart-rising-up-too-fast-in-your-chest sensation where, for at least a second, you honestly think it's going to force its way up and out of your throat.

Once I'd partially recovered from this and got my head around what I'd just done, I acted swiftly and without thinking deeply about it. I stuck my hand into the warm frothy waters of the toilet -- you really should flush _before _they leave... -- and searched around at the back of the bowl. Along with something soft and alive-feeling, I found the film.

The next embarrassing part of the story defies explanation; I put it down to shock. Terrified and bewildered about the future of my job / life, I turned the lights on and fumbled about in the sink. As I did so, with the tap on, the film fell out of the shell, and very quickly a slimy membrane started to lift away from the film...

The Kernel's _wedding _film, if I didn't say before...his daughter's wedding, to be precise.

My mind was boggled. I had no idea what to do next. I knew that the worst thing I could do was try and put the film through the photo-processor -- the engineer had told me numerous times how the balance of the machine was extremely delicate and the slightest contamination could ruin hundreds of pounds worth of chemicals...along with any films that went through thereafter -- but what other options did I have? Tell The Kernel that I'd dropped his priceless wedding film in an un-flushed toilet?

I don't think so.

So I made an executive decision. With no other choice available, I attempted to calm myself down, turned the lights off, attached what was left of the film to a plastic leader so it could be fed into the machine, and braced myself for suicidal-job-death.

Then I went out the front and put it into the machine.

And I thought: THIS-IS-THE-END-THIS-IS-THE-END-THIS-IS-THE-END.

The next time I opened my eyes it was to see 2 members of staff asking me if I was alright. One kept repeating that The Kernel was here and waiting for his film.

I stood up, shaking, and looked in the tray where the film lay.

And it was fine. It was better than fine, actually...It was _perfect_. The colours were _incredible_.

Still, to this, day, I have no idea how that is possible.

More over at www.cpink.wordpress.com if anyone is interested.

Thanks,

Chris


----------

